# 2013 madone 7.0



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

I ordered the frameset which includes the brakes and built the bike up with the new sram red and zipp fc 303 clinchers. This is a quick pic from the shop and I need to lower the saddle. There are extra spacers for now until I dial in the fit. Haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice looking bike congrats.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Please report on the braking when you have it built. The new design had me concerned.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

can you weigh the bike for us


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*madone 7.0*

Rode the bike today. It is always a little hard to report on a bike after just one ride. I have ridden the 6.9 ssl and tarmac sl4 before. I felt that the sl4 was/is a stiffer "faster" bike than the madone 6.9, but this was primarily because the ride on the madone was so much smoother. I would say that the 7.0 is a stiffer ride than the 6.9, and is more responsive when you jump out of the saddle than the 6.9 was. I was really impressed with the bike climbing. It felt so light and had no flex.

The bike is a 58 and weighs about 14.5 lbs including the pedals, bottle cage...

The brakes are far better than I had anticipated. They modulate very nicely and I didn't notice any difference from previous brake set ups. The bike has the bontrager brakes, not the dura ace brakes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'll second the :thumbsup: on the brakes. when our first '13 6 series came in my boss stayed late and built it up. he had just upgraded his personal 6.9 to '13 Red and was loving the new SRAM brakes. he was just a bit worried about the new Bontrager brakes. he texted me at 9.30pm to confirm how nice the new brakes felt. i've ridden a couple of the new 6 and 5 series bikes and the brakes do work quite well. i'd not worry about them at all.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Brakes for all of the talk ended up being simple to set up on my bike. They stop great, been going on them about a month now. Haven't washed the lower brake on purpose, trying to get it covered in as much dirt, sweat, and sports drink as possible. Mine is built older SRAM, Ardennes LT wheels etc and is about 14.5 in a 56. 

I did get a chance to check out the new DA brakes on a madone and based on feel they are much nicer on the front brake, and a little smoother on the rear. In fact the front may have been the smoothest front brake I've ever felt.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

How the hell do you guys manage to get the weight so low?
If I took the frame out of the equation my bikes still more than that.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's not that hard, really. my Madone 6.9SSL w/ the lightest wheels i have is 13.4. that is with:
alloy bars
steel spindle pedals
2 cages
k-edge garmin mount
duo trap
padding under the bar tape
normal skewers
23mm tubulars


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

I was not trying to build a light bike. With the frame and wheels being so light it just ended up that way. Even though the bike is pretty light it feels amazingly solid. The climbing is amazing. It is a little hard to describe, but the best I can say is that when you climb the bike just disappears beneath you. It is as if you are climbing on air. When you descend it feels really solid.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Do you think the 7.0 is similar to the SL4 in smoothness - give or take? I have an SL3 and have been thinking about getting the SL4. The Spec geometry fits me perfect and my SL3 is probably the best bike I've ever owned - especially when climbing. But in a way I would like to try another bike, maybe the new Trek, maybe a Parlee, etc. I need a second bike (don't we all). 

I never liked my Sram red and changed it over to DA. My Red was the just previous generation so the new Red should be significantly better. But the DA shifts and performs perfectly. I don't think I will ever put Sram on again. A matter of preference.

And by the way, your bike looks excellent. Love the wheels too.


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have put lots of miles on the sl4 over the last year. It is an awesome bike. I have used it for racing, training, centuries... The geometry of the sl4 is perfect for me as well (I would say better than the sl3 was). I am pretty sure the HT is shorter on the sl4 than the sl3. 

I have ridden the madone 6.9 ssl and would favor the sl4 over the 6.9 ssl. The ride on the 6.9 was too muted for me. The 7.0 is on another level from the 6.9. The 7.0 has much better road feedback, the geometry is better for me as well (longer TT and shorter HT). The 7.0 feels like a race bike should feel. 

It would be tough to choose between the sl4 and the madone 7.0. Both are awesome bikes. If I owned the sl3 and wanted a second bike I would go with the madone 7.0 just for variety. 

As far as the new red v the old red there have been some nice changes, but if you like shimano stick with it.


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*another pic*

here is another photo of the bike


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Good feedback Will and I appreciate the comments. Yes, the SL4 HT is shorter (1.5cm) than the SL3 but otherwise the geo is identical. My dealer has an SL4 frame set in my size and its very tempting. I need to try and find a 7 to ride but I bet its kind of difficult right now, being a new model. But I do like the idea of variety so we will see. I also had an S-Works Roubaix but just sold it.


----------



## james_95 (Oct 13, 2010)

One thing I like about the Madone over the Tarmac is the clean look. Meaning, they do a better job with the cable routing, hiding the battery (for Di2), DuoTrap, and now the rear break...just real clean.


----------



## Hobbs305 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good looking bike!


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

will2007 said:


> I have ridden the madone 6.9 ssl and would favor the sl4 over the 6.9 ssl. The ride on the 6.9 was too muted for me. The 7.0 is on another level from the 6.9. The 7.0 has much better road feedback, the geometry is better for me as well (longer TT and shorter HT). The 7.0 feels like a race bike should feel.


Thanks for posting the comments and pics Will. 
Just curious, did you own the 6.9? And if yes, is there actually a difference in geometry between the new and previous generation Madones, or is yout 7 series a different sized frame and the H1 model?


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

I did own the madone 6.9 in a 58 with H1 geometry. The new madone 7 had a longer TT and a shorter HT than the 6.9 did. I am using the same stem length that I did on the 6.9 and so far it is great, but I may try a 120 instead of the 130 stem to see how it feels.The ride is different from the 6.9 for sure. I really liked the 6.9, but if I had one criticism it is that the ride was almost too soft and not quite as responsive as I like. The 7.0 is more responsive and for me a nicer ride (others may prefer the ride ofthe 6.9).


----------

